# Stream on another account?



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Does the stream have to active on your account or can you choose which system to stream on? 

ie.... Say I have a cable company TiVo service which doesn't allow access to activate boxes it to their existing installed whole house service. 

Does Stream required to be registered or does it just work when you attach it to your home network? I read the online stuff at Tivo.com and while it mentions writing down the tsn number, it doesn't mention registering it online with your account.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

They must be on the same account. Otherwise, it could enable theft of service.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> They must be on the same account. Otherwise, it could enable theft of service.


I'm not sure if I understand your reply, the purchase of the Stream doesn't require a monthly fee or lifetime registration, how would it be theft of service? If I purchase my cable companies Tivo service, everything is proper. I'm not talking about a mini, just the stream.

Perhaps I should have explained further, If my cable company provides a Tivo that is compatible for Stream AND doesn't offer the stream, how is it theft?

I only ask because I'm in a conversation with a person who has been asked their cable co about such (they have a cc Tivo service and mini's and have been given different answers varying from, no it won't work to yes it might. They are reluctant to buy the Stream box until they get a correct answer which they can't get from their cable company.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You could be streaming to your neighbor who does not have cable service, for example.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It has to be on the same account. 

If you have RCN cable I believe there is a way to get them to convert your TiVo account to a public account so you can add retail equipment that will work with the rented equipment. Call TiVo they can help you out.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

OK, so it does have to be added to your account? Just asking because the online instructions don't mention that unless I'm missing that...

I'm an android person and I have no stream, does the IOS app require the TSN?

Aside from the question I asked, I don't see were the association to your existing account comes in....

https://www.tivo.com/shop/stream


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

In order to use a stream you need to activate it with the tivo account you are using it with. It shares a MAK with the other networked tivos on the account it is activated on.

Additionally, according to tivo.com:

If you bought your TiVo Premiere series DVR through one of the following cable operators, please contact your cable operator to purchase a TiVo Stream.

Learn more about TiVo Stream for customers of:

Suddenlink
RCN
Grande

Otherwise, you can purchase a TiVo Stream directly through tivo.com


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eboydog said:


> I'm an android person and I have no stream, does the IOS app require the TSN?


You do know the Stream doesn't yet support Android, right?
and the iOS app requires the MAK not the TSN


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> You do know the Stream doesn't yet support Android, right?
> and the iOS app requires the MAK not the TSN


Yes, that's why I don't know anything about the Stream, I would already have bought one if they supported Android. I considered going the cable company way however they charge twice as much as Tivo does a month and take many of the Tivo features away such as Tivo desktop and the ability to transfer in between non-cable co Tivos.

My friend has Tivo service were his cable company provides the equipment and they are giving him the run around. So unless the cable company took the info screen away on the Tivo that shows the customer's MAK, then why wouldn't it work? Or is that what they do so the cable subscriber can't use the extra Tivo features? I don't know which is why I ask.

I told him just to buy one at BestBuy and if it works, great, if not he can return it but he is trying to find out for sure before he goes to the trouble of buying one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream is basically acting as a man in the middle. It basically acts like a Mini and sets up a standard MRS stream from the TiVo. It the. Transcodes to H.264, converts to encrypted HLS and streams that to the iOS device. It has to be registered with your account because only devices associated with your account receive the keys necessary to do the first leg MRS stream.


----------

